# What's In Your Avatar?



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Tell me something about the pic you're using as your avatar.  

Mine is me and my spoiled Yorkshire Terrier, Sampson. He's all grown up now but I don't have any recent pictures of us - just the puppy pics.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

The album cover for "Rust in Peace", the best f'ing heavy metal album of all time... no... the best f'ing album of all-time period.  End of discussion.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Noggin, my 1/2 Aussie Cattle Dog 1/2 something larger than an ACD, from before his current problems that have sucked away so much muscle mass that even the top of his head looks different now. (Now there is a prominent bony ridge along the top of his head, sort of like a crest, with a hollowed out area to either side -- I didn't even realize there was any muscle to be lost there.)


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

The only existing photograph of my wedding.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

My current avatar is a fused glass piece that I made a couple of years ago. It is made of different colors and patterns of dichroic on clear glass with another layer of clear glass over the top.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

oliewankanobe said:


> The only existing photograph of my wedding.


Aw, Chrissey, I didn't realize that was your wedding pic. Too cute!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

my DD approxiamtly 6 mths old trying to suck her toes


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll tell you tomorrow after it changes. New Month, New Avatar.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Bonnie looking like Bonnie -- with a smile, of course.  I want Bonnie back on TV.      Nate = booooring.


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Aspen trees I photographed on Sandia Crest, near Albuquerque.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

One of our orchids, a miniature Tolumnia Genting Pink Lady.


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

Mine is Helios, god of the sun in Greek mythology. It is from an authentic silver coin issued around 170 B.C. It was minted to pay Rhodian mercenaries in the Third Macedonian war between Rome and Macedonia.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

A stock picture of the White House.  Since the address is 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. and I am member #1600, it is my feeble attempt to be clever.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

NapCat in his native habitat !!


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Me and one of the first ever pictures of my son (who is now 3 years old)


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Mine is one my dogs, Lucy (aka Lucy the Pooh, Piglet(she really likes her chow)...).  Kind of a casual decision to use that picture and now I feel guilty, like I've slighted my other dog, Emma (aka Emma Lu, Emma Bubbles, Bubblehead...).  Luckily, Emma doesn't read Kindleboards.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

A portrait of Nimhelith, a character I role-play. It was painted by my hubby as a birthday gift.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Seleya said:


> A portrait of Nimhelith, a character I role-play. It was painted by my hubby as a birthday gift.


That is totally cool.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine is artwork called "The Bookworm."  I have always felt a kinship with it (even though I'm female and a lot younger) and will one day have a copy of my very own!


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

drenfrow said:


> That is totally cool.


Thank you!  there are advantages in being married to an illustrator


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Olie, I'm curious, were there other pics of your wedding that were lost?  

I was walking down the street, I think it was near Times Square, and I saw this store awning that said "Hair & Nail Deli Salad". Nauseating, yes, but I thought it was funny.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My good friend Rascal.
A cairn terrier (yes the Oz dog -they are much more active in reality).
I offered the KB membership the option of a photo of my mug or the dog.




They chose the dog.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I love that little dog, Geoff.  I have a sigil depicting two Knights riding the same horse into battle.  This was the official seal of the Knights Templar.  It was supposed to show how poor they were and how they shared everything.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

patinagle said:


> Aspen trees I photographed on Sandia Crest, near Albuquerque.


Hey! I've been there! I was forced to ride the tram by EX friends. 


crebel said:


> A stock picture of the White House. Since the address is 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. and I am member #1600, it is my feeble attempt to be clever.


I've always wondered why, Miss Crebel. Now I know. I can rest easy.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Mine is my Poodle Cary who died in September aged 14. He was my absolute best friend and i still feel so lost without him following me everywhere and sitting next to me. My nickname for him was Precious and he would answer to that also.   ♥


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

It's my wife and me, married 27 wonderful years in April.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Mine is a surprisingly realistic cartoon-like illustration of my boy doggie.  He is a cardigan welsh corgi; short legs, long body and long white tipped tail.  But don't tell him he is short.  He struts like a big dog.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Mine is my 2 1/2 year old husky named Cody.  A fun, loveable and spoiled member of my family.


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

oliewankanobe said:


> The only existing photograph of my wedding.


That's a beautiful photo!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

When I posted 2001 times, I was promoted to "Arthur C. Clarke.  This suit is far more comfortable than what I had to wear as a "Scherherazade".


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine is the back of my head before I cut my hair into short curls


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

meeeeeee

And a long-out-of-style shirt that says "Trust me, I'm a doctor."

Possibly a crayola lava lamp depending on the cropping here.

Stethoscope.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Just little old me with my giant Rapunzel hair.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

J-Peg, my Cardigan Welsh Corgi.

... He also answers to J-Meister, JayJay, J-Bot, Master-J, J Diddley, Dood-e-nator, J. Doody, J. Pyles, Doofus, Dippy-the-Dog, Big Guy, Pumpkin-Head, Melon-Head, Mr. Big Head, Cheese-Nip, Numbnutz, Mr. Muscle-Butt, Big-Bark, Stumpy-the-Magnificent, the Roaming Satellite Dish, Terminator, Turk-e-Nator, Cheese-e-Nator, Nap-a-Nator and last but not least, "Fang, the Viscious Warg-Steed."

J-Peg's interests include hanging with his people, vaccuuming the kitchen floor, playing chase along the fence, and wooing long-legged black lab bitches. _He really does set his sights above himself._. He also has a serious love/hate relationship with Big Brown (the UPS truck).


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

My K2 at the Cliffs of Moher in western Ireland.  That was the first long trip the K2 took with me, and the only overseas trip I've taken.

(and that's the Jessica Rabbit screensaver on it that one of our members found and posted for me.)


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Me and my other half.  I love this photo, it was right before we went out in mid-town Sacramento from our hotel balcony.  My hubby is holding the camera up, we take photos of us like this everywhere we go and get funny looks from polite people who offer to take our photos for us (we often say no, thanks - this is our "thing").


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I just changed mine.  I like having album covers of bands I like.  I had The '59 Sound by Gaslight Anthem on there forever, but I just changed it to Red City Radio's first full length album The Dangers of Standing Still.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Me and my Marauder's Map/Kindle.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Blanche said:


> J-Peg, my Cardigan Welsh Corgi.


...
Did you name your dog after a picture format? If so, that is delightfully nerdy and very adorable.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

My photo, not my latest cover.  My latest cover is not my brand.  I am.  I plan on selling more than one book.  I can put covers in my signature.
Unless you're Harper Lee, you are your brand, not one book.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> Did you name your dog after a picture format? If so, that is delightfully nerdy and very adorable.


Yes and thank you! He is named after a picture format. When we got him his name was Jesse and I have too many Jesse's in the family and didn't want to add to the confusion. J-Peg much better name for a dog .


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Totoro


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm doing a yearlong thing, following "My One Word" blog. The word I chose to work on this year is becoming more "Focused".  I am too distractible. I made it into a screen saver on my computers and on my phone too.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Blue torus knot. One of my favorite avatars.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The Librarian of Unseen University in his natural habitat.


----------



## busy_91 (Feb 22, 2011)

The guitar and I


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I change it often, but the current picture is a Photoshop thingy I did of myself lighting a cigar to a rather colorful background. I can't recall the exact thought process, but I was learning how to use Photoshop and thought it would be funny. The hardest part was actually making my glasses look like shades.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

The best of the nine thousand self pics I took that day as I tried to get a shot of myself for an avatar.  

One of these days I'll actually pay to have someone take my picture so I'll have something professional looking.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> The Librarian of Unseen University in his natural habitat.


Wow, I feel slightly dumb never noticing what that was before. Love it!

Mine is a lovely picture I took at the zoo. I have since fallen in love with toucans. I love how colorful they are, especially their eyes.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Mine is Colo (a.k.a. the Queen, Her Majesty....). She is the first gorilla born in a zoo (in 1956) and currently the oldest gorilla in a zoo anywhere in the world - and one of my favorites. Okay....she _is_ my favorite. She kindly acknowledges and accepts my presence in her kingdom even though I can not provide her with any of the things that she really wants (like food, drinks, or that young hunk of a silverback she flirts with shamelessly....).


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

My avatar is the Hypnotoad from Futurama. He's my idol.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

thejosh86 said:


> My avatar is the Hypnotoad from Futurama. He's my idol.


Awesome. Flat out awesome.


----------



## ZombieEater (Nov 2, 2010)

That's me rocking a beard outside Whole Foods Market, photo taken by my wife with an iPhone. She made me shave the beard so this is a reminder of my manliness (short lived as it was).


----------

